# Split Taxi Tonight: JLT Area to Address Bar?



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Ok, figured Id create a new thread for this to avoid sidetracking the other one. 

Im in JLT and would like to split a cab to and from the bar or even just to the bar, since people leave at different times. Its no big deal if you live @ Gardens or JBR Marina, its all nearby. So if youre in the area and want to go halfsies, PM me!


----------



## ultramind (Oct 24, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> Ok, figured Id create a new thread for this to avoid sidetracking the other one.
> 
> Im in JLT and would like to split a cab to and from the bar or even just to the bar, since people leave at different times. Its no big deal if you live @ Gardens or JBR Marina, its all nearby. So if youre in the area and want to go halfsies, PM me!


I thought you have a rental car


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

ultramind said:


> I thought you have a rental car


Better to leave the car at home tonight. I got an adrenaline rush driving from Abu Dhabi to Dubai! I've never been so happy to reach home...in one piece!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

He will be drinking so taxi is a must. Good job Shadow!!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> He will be drinking so taxi is a must. Good job Shadow!!


you make us proud!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Funny enough if you drink and drive here, you might pass as being normal considering the way people drive here!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Funny enough if you drink and drive here, you might pass as being normal considering the way people drive here!



lol so true, except i think when they catch me they shoot me on spot since i am from turkey and supposed to be muslim and all that. I AM IN THEIR JURISDICTION!!! i will just tell em i follow the hawk


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Did you say you are FROM Turkey or you are A Turkey?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Why drink and drive .. when you can smoke and fly .... 

Hahahaha 

I keed I keed ... LOL 



Moe78 said:


> Funny enough if you drink and drive here, you might pass as being normal considering the way people drive here!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Did you say you are FROM Turkey or you are A Turkey?


well.. technically everyone from Turkey is A Turkey right!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> He will be drinking so taxi is a must. Good job Shadow!!


That is correct. I dont drink and drive ever since a friend was killed in an accident and her husband was sent to prison for involuntary manslaughter... he was the drunk driver, got 12 years I believe. Both of them were really close friends.


----------

